# Do It!



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

I must insist...no, i must demand...that everyone document their haunts with an enormous amount of photos and videos this year (for those of you who don't already). since i can't drive around the country to see them all in person i must see them on here. that is all. Sincerely, selfish


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Worry not, we'll be breaking in our new camcorder this year and posting on YouTube for this forum.


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

perfect! everyone do as richie does.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Richie said:


> Worry not, we'll be breaking in our new camcorder this year and posting on YouTube for this forum.


And submitting your video for the 2007 HauntForum DVD?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't have a video camera. I may have to borrow one if I can find somebody who isn't using theirs that night.

I can post pics, though so you can see all my store bought props. LOL!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

YES YES pictures video and much more.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Already started with a new episode every week of the making of our haunt!
Check out YOUTUBE.COM/ERICSTRIFFLERVIDS and watch all the videos that say "Creating The Black Woods"!
Episode 4 will be up tomorrow or Tuesday.
We can't show as much anymore or we'll give away the good stuff too early! ;]
After it's over, however, we'll have TONS of videos up of a day walkthrough and a night walkthrough.


----------

